# Where do I go for epic touch git?



## justlovejoy (Mar 1, 2012)

I wanted to build my own ROM from scratch, an ics ROM. can someone direct me? My search on git hub provides me with one or two but have failed using both. If it's not that then okay but I thought that was the problem can anyone help?

Mod I don't know if this should just go on the Dev section or not since it's a question.

Via Etouch 4g Cm9 & fueled by the NYGiants 2012 Champions!!!!!


----------



## Undeadk9 (Nov 19, 2011)

justlovejoy said:


> I wanted to build my own ROM from scratch, an ics ROM. can someone direct me? My search on git hub provides me with one or two but have failed using both. If it's not that then okay but I thought that was the problem can anyone help?
> 
> Mod I don't know if this should just go on the Dev section or not since it's a question.
> 
> Via Etouch 4g Cm9 & fueled by the NYGiants 2012 Champions!!!!!


If you are looking for samsungs touchwiz git you will never find it. It is closed source. However you can use googles Aosp or samsungs kernel source. But that is the best your gonna get.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Undeadk9 said:


> If you are looking for samsungs touchwiz git you will never find it. It is closed source. However you can use googles Aosp or samsungs kernel source. But that is the best your gonna get.


LOL! Now that's an answer...is that how you built your "working AOSP/CM9 Rom built from source" ? xD

@OP the only device trees you'll find on github for this device are from bubby and on teamhacksung's github, but they are for gingerbread. AFAIK ICS device trees (for all SGSII variants) are private right now.


----------



## Undeadk9 (Nov 19, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> LOL! Now that's an answer...is that how you built your "working AOSP/CM9 Rom built from source" ? xD
> 
> @OP the only device trees you'll find on github for this device are from bubby and on teamhacksung's github, but they are for gingerbread. AFAIK ICS device trees (for all SGSII variants) are private right now.


It is the correct answer.......that is if you cant build your own device tree and need to kangs someone else code. Just saying.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Undeadk9 said:


> It is the correct answer.......that is if you cant build your own device tree and need to kangs someone else code. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


you would know, eh?


----------



## Undeadk9 (Nov 19, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> you would know, eh?


Sure would. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

